# liftgate sensor whine in 2016



## Papa D (Jan 26, 2021)

I have a 2019 Murano and am trying to locate the liftgate chime. There is occasionally a whine (for days) coming from the back door warning chime.Other forums have concluded it is probably the sensor getting wet. Nissan has a bulletin NTB18-036b which shows you how to replace unit.... but my platinum doesn't have a sensor where they show in there bulletin. Any help would be much appreciated. thanks for replies.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The beeper is slightly right of center underneath the rear bumper cover, difficult-to-impossible to access without popping the cover. The ABD Controller is easier to access, it's underneath the lower luggage room trim on the lefthand side. It's not unusual for the ABD Controllers to be water-damaged if the left rear sunroof drain hose gets kinked or clogged.


----------



## Papa D (Jan 26, 2021)

Which unit would you guess might cause the high frequency "faint" sound? I popped the bumper out about an inch....would that be enough to see it? I will go look for the controller.. thanks.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If you had any sort of water issue then the ABD would be the primary suspect, but it could also just be a wet harness. The beeper is a piezo, so it doesn't take much stray current for it to make quite a bit of noise. It's possible but unlikely that the beeper itself is bad.


----------



## Papa D (Jan 26, 2021)

removed driver side storage unit. Nothing there except side marker light and power up to lift gate. There is a black plastic unit about 3x4 inches attached to side wall which looks interesting..but does't appear to have a function. drain tube going outside "somewhere" next to it!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Here's the ABD component locations from the SM.


----------

